# Just to say Hello



## janeb (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi,

Im Jane and have 3 horses, well 2 horses and a pony. Found this site whilst waiting for my Jack Russell to whelp her pups, we have 7 beautiful babies on mon night /tuesday morning, all doing fine.
Looking forward to some interesting reading!

Janeb


----------



## Dahlia-mouse (May 20, 2008)

Welcome !

can u maybe show us pictures of the horses ?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

hi ya jane and a big welcome to the forum.
i have toy poodles, mia and kai


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi Jane, welcome, we have 2 Warmbloods,plus a WB filly shes nearly 2wks old now, and a TB, and 3 dogs, 1 Yorkie, 1 Boxer and 1 King Staff.


mazzi xx


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

hi and welcome


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2008)

hello i'm new too but i like it here. x


----------



## DiamondHooves (Mar 19, 2008)

hi jane hope you like it on here


----------

